# UK tier 2 resident labour market test requirements (LMT)



## noman jabbar (Feb 3, 2013)

Hi, i would require help regarding Tier 2 visa. I am ACCA (nvq 6), i walve also a job offer from UK employer, and am eligible for tier 2 visa , but my occupation require a LMT AS IT IS NOT on short occupation list, does labour market test only require job ti be advertised for 28 days , or anything else?

i mean if other applicants form UK ALSO APPLY FOR THE job when it is being advertised could my employer still employ me ?


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2013)

UK Border Agency | The resident labour market test


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

noman jabbar said:


> i mean if other applicants form UK ALSO APPLY FOR THE job when it is being advertised could my employer still employ me ?


Basically no, unless a settled worker doesn't have one or more specified qualifications, experience or skills in the job advert. If they do, the employer has to hire them instead of you. Otherwise there is no point in doing RLMT.


----------



## noman jabbar (Feb 3, 2013)

Joppa said:


> Basically no, unless a settled worker doesn't have one or more specified qualifications, experience or skills in the job advert. If they do, the employer has to hire them instead of you. Otherwise there is no point in doing RLMT.




Thanks, what if job is being advertised and around 200+ applications are received for job and each applicant misses 1 or 2 skills required ?


----------



## londongurl (Jun 5, 2014)

Did you find an answer to your question "what if job is being advertised and around 200+ applications are received for job and each applicant misses 1 or 2 skills required?"


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Unlikely, as you can't skew the job requirement in such a way that only the migrant can meet. For example, you can specify academic and professional qualifications and relevant experience in a general way but can't say something like 'fluent in Swahili, Icelandic and Serbo Croat with deep knowledge of Macedonian dialect of Modern Greek' if the migrant just happens to have them but have little to do with the job.


----------



## londongurl (Jun 5, 2014)

Thank you so much for replying. For my job, our company has an overseas office in Madagascar so it's not too much to require someone to speak Malagasy. As well I deal with Chinese manufactures so I use my Chinese as well. Do you think I have a chance to pass the RLMT? Also do you know if scoring 32 points is sufficient or should I try and negotiate my salary to get 33 or even 34 points? Thanks so much!


----------

